# What to feed white feeder mice?



## andy20146 (Feb 2, 2011)

As above. Would Like to know what breeders feed there feeder mice. I have a two mice at present, hoping to grow my own colony but unsure as what to feed them at present.

Thanks in advance guys


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

they will eat most things.

i feed arkwrights dog food only costs me 7.00 per 15kg sack. they prefur the chicken to the beef.
they also get rabbit mix as i can get that cheap as i buy in bulk.
and they also get 
flaked maize
flaked barley
mixed corn
rolled oats

but this is only cause i buy this to mix in with rabbits and pig food.


----------



## andy20146 (Feb 2, 2011)

giant snail said:


> they will eat most things.
> 
> i feed arkwrights dog food only costs me 7.00 per 15kg sack. they prefur the chicken to the beef.
> they also get rabbit mix as i can get that cheap as i buy in bulk.
> ...


cheers  just noticed that you have mice ...you selling at min? I'm after a white female mouse just of breeding age but collection would be a prob...any way round it of you are selling you think? cheers matey


----------



## timc20xe (Feb 11, 2011)

if you have only got a couple of mice you could just feed them on scraps 
or just buy a big bag of dog food and it will last you ages , i pay £9 for 17kg of wags dog food 

atb tim


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

andy20146 said:


> cheers  just noticed that you have mice ...you selling at min? I'm after a white female mouse just of breeding age but collection would be a prob...any way round it of you are selling you think? cheers matey



i am miles away.

but i have a few white females PEWs and BEWS

but most of mine are ' colored' :2thumb:


----------



## andy20146 (Feb 2, 2011)

giant snail said:


> i am miles away.
> 
> but i have a few white females PEWs and BEWS
> 
> but most of mine are ' colored' :2thumb:


ok mate no worries thanks for your help


----------



## _Birdeater_WM_ (Jan 2, 2010)

i feed my breeder rats , almost anything scraps , dog food (dry stuff) there fine and healthy :flrt:


----------

